# hp printer issue on macbook



## arcco (Oct 1, 2008)

I have been having a hard time getting the hp C4280 printer to work with my macbook. I went to the mac store twice, and returned home thinking all was well as they printed off a test page from word. Now that I am home, I can't print an email or an article from the internet - it says the printer is offline. What am I doing wrong? Please help...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have the latest drivers and software installed? And then you are making sure that the printer is plugged in and turned on, and connected to the same port on the Macbook as was in the store?


----------

